# Announcements on March 22, 2013? [CR1]



## ahsanford (Mar 7, 2013)

Just posted on Photo Rumors...

http://photorumors.com/2013/03/06/canon-announcement-on-march-22-eos-70d/

No source, but they have had a decent track record on announcement dates.

- A


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 7, 2013)

**UPDATE* Announcements on March 22, 2013?*


```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/03/announcements-on-march-22-2013-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/03/announcements-on-march-22-2013-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>UPDATE</strong>

Invites appear to have gone out for March 21, 2013 in the Czech Republic, the invite can be seen below.</p>
<p>A Thursday announcement day is a bit different. Most announcement days I can remember are either on a Tuesday or a Friday. I’ll probably see more invites in the coming days that will clarify the date.</p>
<div id="attachment_13050" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 380px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/canonczechinvite.jpg"><img class="wp-image-13050 " alt="Product announcement invite in the Czech Republic." src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/canonczechinvite-529x575.jpg" width="370" height="403" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Product announcement invite in the Czech Republic.</p></div>
<p>and another invitation for March 22, 2013.</p>
<div id="attachment_13056" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 413px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/image.jpeg"><img class=" wp-image-13056 " alt=""Whole new image world"" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/image-575x465.jpeg" width="403" height="326" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">“Whole new image world”</p></div>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 70D Coming?</strong>

A few places are mentioning March 22, 2013 as an announcement date for Canon. We’re expecting the new Canon EOS 70D to be announced, and it will be a big step up from the EOS 60D in terms of technology.</p>
<p>Also expect some lower end PowerShots to be announced on the same day as the EOS 70D. There is no word on a lens announcement.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2013/03/06/canon-announcement-on-march-22-eos-70d/" target="_blank">PR</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Menace (Mar 7, 2013)

Cool. Should be interesting to see what Canon come up with


----------



## Ricku (Mar 7, 2013)

Bring on the lenses now Canon. 

How about 14-24L, 35L II and 135L f/1.8 IS ? ;D


----------



## Ricku (Mar 7, 2013)

By the way. If this had been a Nikon event, and new Nikon gear were to be announced, it would already be revealed at Nikonrumors, with pics and info.

Why is Nikon so much better at leaking their stuff?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 7, 2013)

Ricku said:


> By the way. If this had been a Nikon event, and new Nikon gear were to be announced, it would already be revealed at Nikonrumors, with pics and info.
> 
> Why is Nikon so much better at leaking their stuff?



Canon has always been tight, they're even tighter now. Having images of gear 2 weeks before an announcement is pretty rare in both camps. However, Canon has leaked images in the past for big announcements.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Mar 7, 2013)

I would think a 14-24 would HAVE to be announced with a high megapixel beast as the 1ds3 was announced with the 14 II...so hopefully Q3/Q4 announcements this year, but would love to be proved wrong!

Lenses if anything announced with a crop camera this quarter I would guess:
+ 100-400 II or some 70/80-400 (Sony and Nikon have released similar lenses this quarter or would seem like a nice lens to announce with the 7D II later?)
+ 50 F/1.4 II / 50 F/2 IS or some new EF-S 35mm 1.8 (Nikon catch up)
+ 35mm 1.4 II

Though I could also see Canon not playing catch up again and throwing a curve ball with some new 45 and 90 tilt shifts! Or in tribute to the 17-40 released in early 2003 a new "affordable" <$1k ultra wide angle EF zoom version like Nikon's 18-35!


----------



## pedro (Mar 7, 2013)

*"and it will be a big step up from the EOS 60D in terms of technology."*

Hope so. Not only for the 70D. Also for any other announcement further down the road and on every higher priced product level as well. Especially sensor tech for improved IQ at ultra high ISOs 51k and beyond. Am I dreaming? Yes. I never stop. 8)


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Mar 7, 2013)

pedro said:


> *"and it will be a big step up from the EOS 60D in terms of technology."*
> 
> Hope so. Not only for the 70D. Also for any other announcement further down the road and on every higher priced product level as well. Especially sensor tech for improved IQ at ultra high ISOs 51k and beyond. Am I dreaming? Yes. I never stop. 8)



Not that I want to side with the majority of pessimists in this forum, but a big step up in technology might just mean WiFi and GPS just like the 6D. I'd love to be wrong, the XXD line has been going downhill in popularity since the 40D (And of course, the release of the 7D). If they can bump both XXD series and 7D up a notch in sensor tech (the usual small bump for high ISO, but an even bigger bump in lower ISO DR) and more AF points with higher sensitivities I would at least be happy with that in addition to the spec of the "current" models.


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm more keen on a 70D announcement, coz it would be vital as I'll be upgrading in a month or two.

Considered both 60D and 7D as old if i were to upgrade now, so its either a 70D or go FF with 6D for me.

Definitely keeping tab on this.


----------



## pedro (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd go 6D if finances aren't an issue.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Mar 7, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> ... However, Canon has leaked images in the past for big announcements.



Yes, Canon is almost famous for "accidental" postings of press releases, product spec pages, images, etc... within two weeks of an announcement - often on "official", though obscure, sites.


----------



## traveller (Mar 7, 2013)

ahsanford said:


> Just posted on Photo Rumors...
> 
> http://photorumors.com/2013/03/06/canon-announcement-on-march-22-eos-70d/
> 
> ...



Tut, tut Craig... Scooped by a Nikon fan over at Photo Rumors!


----------



## wrlphoto (Mar 7, 2013)

Im thinking it (if its a 70D) will be a slight upgrade to the current 7D but with wifi and gps kind of like the 6d was to the 5d2 and a 7d2 announcement will follow a little bit down the road. Would be nice to see them both at the same time! Either way it better have a nice AF system with more than 11 points...


----------



## markphoto (Mar 7, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Bring on the lenses now Canon.
> 
> How about 14-24L, 35L II and 135L f/1.8 IS ? ;D




+1


----------



## RGF (Mar 7, 2013)

pedro said:


> I'd go 6D if finances aren't an issue.



If finances were not an issue,

pair of 1Dx, another 5DM3, 500 and 600 F4 II, .. If only money grew on trees and I had one of those trees


----------



## Plaid Zebra Films (Mar 8, 2013)

I have rarely followed the release of a new canon camera that closely before but am considering buying a 70D when it comes as a back up to my 5D MK III. If it was announced on March 21st (or 22nd) what is the soonest that it could be delivered? Does this process usually take more than a month or two? Sorry for my lack or knowledge of these things.

I ask because up till last week I was going to purchase a 60D but now that seems like a waste of money if the new one is coming out.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 8, 2013)

Plaid Zebra Films said:


> I have rarely followed the release of a new canon camera that closely before but am considering buying a 70D when it comes as a back up to my 5D MK III. If it was announced on March 21st (or 22nd) what is the soonest that it could be delivered? Does this process usually take more than a month or two? Sorry for my lack or knowledge of these things.
> 
> I ask because up till last week I was going to purchase a 60D but now that seems like a waste of money if the new one is coming out.



That's a hard one to say.... Remember the powershot N, anounced January 7, still not in stores.....

I have seen everything from on sale the day it was anounced to lenses that were anounced 2 years ago and we still have not seen.

My guess would be about a month or two delay between announcement and release.


----------



## Stone (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> That's a hard one to say.... Remember the powershot N, anounced January 7, still not in stores.....
> 
> I have seen everything from on sale the day it was anounced to lenses that were anounced 2 years ago and we still have not seen.
> 
> My guess would be about a month or two delay between announcement and release.



A month or two if we're lucky, I know about the Tsunami, production issues, etc. But Nikon has new equipment shipping almost immediately after they announce it. Canon, a much larger company with far greater resources can't seem to release anything on time. I just don't get it.

I'm waiting for the 70D release because Canon MUST have an all new sensor by now. I can't imagine them going with the same 18MP sensor they've been using since 09, but I've been wrong before....


----------



## CanNotYet (Mar 8, 2013)

I am hoping for a 70D with:

Metal body like 50D
AFMA wide-tele
GPS and Wifi
Scroll wheel and joystick
19 point AF from 7D
New sensor 20-24 MP
Digic V+
Fixed screen and weathersealing
USB 3 port
pop-up flash (master)
Form Factor slightly bigger than 60D

Like someone said, basically a 2013 version of 7D. Leaving room for a baby 1DX as 7D2.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 8, 2013)

Stone said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > That's a hard one to say.... Remember the powershot N, anounced January 7, still not in stores.....
> ...


True ... but historically it has been the other way around i.e. Canon products were available at stores much faster than Nikon, but lately it seems to be the other way around ... if I am not wrong this seems to have started ever since they first announced the EF 200-400 lens.



Stone said:


> I'm waiting for the 70D release because Canon MUST have an all new sensor by now. I can't imagine them going with the same 18MP sensor they've been using since 09, but I've been wrong before....


+1


----------



## ddashti (Mar 8, 2013)

Finally, something official to deal with! One would hope it would be the 7D Mark II, though.


----------



## media student (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: *UPDATE* Announcements on March 22, 2013?*



Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/03/announcements-on-march-22-2013-cr1/\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/03/announcements-on-march-22-2013-cr1/\">Tweet</a></div>
> <strong>UPDATE</strong>
> 
> 
> ...



The two dates make a lot sense. The time difference between prague and japan is 8 hours. if the announcement is made in prague at 10 pm at 3/21 in japan it is 6 am at 3/22


----------



## that1guyy (Mar 9, 2013)

70D
video:
Real 1080p
60p at 1080p
almost non-exist moire and aliasing
swivel screen

stills:
AFMA
6fps 
more and more sensitive AF points

misc:
better weather sealing
new sensor with one stop better noise performance at all ISOs

If they can put this out with a price under $1500 for the 70D, it will make a big splash. I would buy it in an instant.


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Man.. Id love to see an updated 50 1.4...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 9, 2013)

RGF said:


> If only money grew on trees and I had one of those trees


I'd get two ... one for daily use and the other for backup purposes ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > If only money grew on trees and I had one of those trees
> ...


I'd be playing chess.....with Roger's chess set


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


What is "Roger's chess set"?


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/supertelephoto/lensrentals-chess-set


----------

